# SUPER RARE McCullochi Clownfish - PAIR $5999.98



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you can buy it now

McCullochi "Mochi" Clownfish (SUPER RARE) - PAIR $5999.98

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/index.php?cPath=81_82

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I've seen them in person at Hubert's. I'm sure he can give you a discount


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm sure Hubert of reefaquatica will sell for less.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Taipan said:


> I've seen them in person at Hubert's. I'm sure he can give you a discount


very interested. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

wow crazy price!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Seeing that has given me an idea. Maybe I can paint my tomato clown and make some $$$. Seriously though they look cool.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

It's under 10 characters but all I have to say is 
*Meh*


----------

